# Ethnoreligionist



## Count Baltar (May 3, 2012)

Τι σας έχω, τι σας έχω!

Πρόκειται για αυτό:

a collective term for adherents of faiths that are usually specifically confined to a particular ethnic group rather than being open or universal. It encompasses (but is not limited to) animists, ancestor-worshippers, polytheists, spirit-worshippers, shamanists, folk religionists, pantheists, cargo cults, tribal messianic movements and other such expressions of religious belief.

Καμιά ιδέα, μονολεκτική κατά προτίμηση, για τούτο δω;


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2012)

Καλησπέρα, Κόμη!

Σ' αυτά δεν ανακατεύομαι, οπότε επικουρικά μόνο, ένας αχταρμάς για ξεδιάλεγμα από τους αρμόδιους:

[Λεξικό Κριαρά]
*εθνικός*, επίθ. Α´ (Επίθ.) που δεν ανήκει στο Ανατολικό Ρωμαϊκό Κράτος, μη χριστιανικός Β´ (Ως ουσ.) ειδωλολάτρης [μτγν. επίθ. εθνικός. Η λ. και σήμ.] 
[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*εθνικός* -ή -ό [eθnikós] Ε1 :[...] 2. (ιστ. και εκκλ., ως ουσ.) ο εθνικός, ονομασία των ειδωλολατρών κατά τους πρώτους χριστιανικούς αιώνες. εθνικά & (λόγ.) εθνικώς ΕΠIΡΡ. 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=εθνικός&sin=all

*παγανιστής* ο [paγanistís] Ο7 θηλ. παγανίστρια [paγanístria] Ο27 : οπαδός του παγανισμού· (πρβ. ειδωλολάτρης). 

*παγανισμός* ο [paγanizmós] Ο17 : η ειδωλολατρία, ιδίως μετά την επικράτηση του χριστιανισμού, όταν αυτή είχε πλέον περιοριστεί στους αγροτικούς πληθυσμούς: _Στοιχεία / επιβιώσεις παγανισμού._ 
[λόγ. < γαλλ. paganisme < υστλατ. paganismus < paganus `ειδωλολάτρης΄ (δες στο παγανός) (-isme = -ισμός)]
[λόγ. παγαν(ισμός) -ιστής· λόγ. παγανισ(τής) -τρια] 

Το 7ο Παγκόσμιο Συνέδριο Εθνικών Θρησκειών (World Congress Of Ethnic Religions, W.C.E.R.), που είχε θέμα «Οι Υψηλές Αξίες των Προχριστιανικών Παραδόσεων και Θρησκειών»... 

ελληνική εθνική θρησκεία (Βικιπαίδεια) 

νεοπαγανισμός
 
folk religions (Λεξιλογία) 

Εδώ παύω όμως· μ' έπιασε μια αλλεργία, ένα νεοαπαύδισμα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 3, 2012)

Μμμ... βλέπω ότι το εθνοθρησκευτικός δεν χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια που παραθέτεις, αλλά σαν συνδυασμός του εθνικού και θρησκευτικού -πώς λέμε κοινωνικοπολιτικός; Πχ. εθνοθρησκευτική ομάδα/ στόχοι / ταυτότητα /πολυμορφία. Οπότε λογικά το απορρίπτουμε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 3, 2012)

Παίζει και το γηγενείς θρησκείες, όπου όμως καθοριστικό στοιχείο είναι ο τόπος, όχι η εθνότητα.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

*εθνοτικοθρησκευτικός*
με αξιόπιστα ευρήματα

Oops, ethnoreligionists θέλεις...


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Για το ουσιαστικό προτείνω:
εθνοτικοθρησκευτές (θρησκευτής = πιστός, λάτρης)


----------



## Themis (May 3, 2012)

Ίσως και _εθνοτικόθρησκοι_. Μου φαίνεται πιο προσιτό.


----------



## bernardina (May 3, 2012)

Η λέξη religionist έχει τη σημασία του φανατικά θρησκευόμενου, του ζηλωτή (συχνά σε βαθμό μισαλλοδοξίας). Ωστόσο μια λέξη του τύπου *εθνο(τι)κοζηλωτής, εκτός του ότι δεν είναι ό,τι πιο χαριτωμένο, παραπέμπει μάλλον σε εθνικισμό παρά σε θρησκεία.


Ωραία πρόκληση. Μας έβαλες στα αίματα, συνάδελφε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> a collective term for adherents of faiths that are usually specifically confined to a particular ethnic group rather than being open or universal. It encompasses (but is not limited to) animists, ancestor-worshippers, polytheists, spirit-worshippers, shamanists, folk religionists, pantheists, cargo cults, tribal messianic movements and other such expressions of religious belief.



Για τον εθνοτικοθρησκευτή, απλώς να παρατηρήσω ότι σε πολλά παραδείγματα χρήσης του, ο θρησκευτής μοιάζει να χρησιμοποιείται σαν συνώνυμο του ιερέα, του διαμεσολαβητή με το ανώτερο ον.

Θα έλεγα ότι όλες οι πιο πάνω είναι εθνικές θρησκείες, αλλά όχι στην έκταση των εθνικών που ήρθαν αντιμέτωποι με τους χριστιανούς, αλλά μάλλον σε περιορισμένη, τοπική έκταση. Με αυτή την οπτική, θα μπορούσαν να είναι τοπικοεθνικές θρησκείες και οι οπαδοί τους τοπικοεθνικοί. Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσαμε να δοκιμάσουμε σύνθεση του εθνοτικού με το εθνικό στο χμμ... εθνοτικοεθνικό, που δίνει πιο εύχρηστα παράγωγα: εθνοτικοεθνικοί, εθνοτικοεθνικές θρησκείες κλπ. --το επίθετο του εθνοτικοθρησκευτή ποιο είναι;


----------



## bernardina (May 3, 2012)

Για να ευθυμήσουμε λιγάκι 

(Οι δύο πάνω πάνω κύριοι είναι άσχετοι --ζητούν απλώς την ψήφο μας ;) )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Για να ευθυμήσουμε λιγάκι
> (Οι δύο πάνω πάνω κύριοι είναι άσχετοι --ζητούν απλώς την ψήφο μας ;) )




Κι αυτός ο ατυχής, πού να 'ξερε ποιους θα τον έστελναν να ενώσει...


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> το επίθετο του εθνοτικοθρησκευτή ποιο είναι;


Το υπαρκτό *εθνοτικοθρησκευτικός*, που ήδη έχω δώσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά αν κρίνουμε από τα παραδείγματα, αυτό χρησιμοποιείται ήδη σαν σύνθετο του εθνοτικός+θρησκευτικός, π.χ. _τουρκοκυπριακή εθνοτικοθρησκευτική μειονότητα_, _η ανταλλαγή πληθυσμών ήταν μια αμοιβαία εθνοτικοθρησκευτική εκκαθάριση_, _οι Ρωμιοί [...] ήταν μιλλέτ (=εθνοτικοθρησκευτική ομάδα) στο πλαίσιο της Οθωμανικής αυτοκρατορίας_ κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Αντί για το _εθνοθρησκευτικές_. Δεν βρίσκεις άκρη με δαύτα. Το _εθνο_- και το _εθνικός_ είναι η κληρονομιά που μας βόλευε για _national_ και _ethnic_. Άρα έχουμε ήδη ένα μπέρδεμα από εκεί αφού δεν χρησιμοποιείται παντού το _εθνοτικός_. Τώρα δίπλα στο _ethnic religious_ (π.χ. _tensions_) έχουμε το _ethnoreligious_, που μπορεί να είναι αυτό που ζητά ο κόμης (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnoreligious_group), μπορεί να είναι και συνώνυμο τού _ethnic religious_, με τις όποιες μικροδιαφορές μπορεί να έχει το ένα από το άλλο.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 4, 2012)

Αυτό που ζητά ο κόμης είναι ακριβώς ο ορισμός που έδωσε. Αυτό της wikipedia ομολογώ ότι με μπέρδεψε, και δεν ξέρω αν πέφτει μέσα ακριβώς. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από άλλα που έχω διαβάσει, το ethnoreligionist είναι ο πολίτικλι κορέκτ τρόπος για να πούμε Heathen.


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, έθνη/εθνικοί αποκαλούνται στην Καινή Διαθήκη οι ειδωλολάτρες. Αν μεταφράσουμε λοιπόν τον όρο χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια μορφή του _εθνο-, εθνικο-_ θα πρόκειται για ένα ακόμα αντιδάνειο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση κάτι σαν _μη-χριστιανός_, _μη-χριστιανικός_ (αφού εδώ δεν υπάρχουν πάντοτε είδωλα ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη ειδωλολατρικός*) ίσως ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου  προτιμότερο, αφού ουσιαστικά με αυτόν (το χριστιανισμό)γίνεται η αντιδιαστολή. Αν το _μη_ και η παύλα ξενίζουν, θα προτιμούσα το _παγανιστικός _(ίσως και με τη συνοδεία του σύγχρονος = σύγχρονος παγανισμός). Όλα εξίσου προβληματικά με τον αγγλικό όρο, πάντως (για την ώρα ;) ) 

*δες και τις περίεργες -χμ- θρησκείες που λίνκαρα πιο πάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Χμμμ, όμως Μπέρνι, οι περίεργες θρησκείες που λινκάρισες δεν έχουν το στοιχείο της εθνοτικής χωροθέτησης που περιέχεται στον ορισμό της βίκης. Αλλά και το μη-χριστιανικός αφήνει χώρο να ενταχθούν στον ορισμό οι δυο άλλες μεγάλες μονοθεϊστικές, αβρααμικές θρησκείες. Αλλά ούτε με ορολογίες όπως μη-αβρααμικές θρησκείες σώζεται, επειδή θα πρέπει να μη συμπεριλαμβάνονται στον ορισμό και οι μεγάλες (απω)ανατολικές θρησκείες.


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, όμως Μπέρνι, οι περίεργες θρησκείες που λινκάρισες δεν έχουν το στοιχείο της εθνοτικής χωροθέτησης που περιέχεται στον ορισμό της βίκης. Αλλά και το μη-χριστιανικός αφήνει χώρο να ενταχθούν στον ορισμό οι δυο άλλες μεγάλες μονοθεϊστικές, αβρααμικές θρησκείες. Αλλά ούτε με ορολογίες όπως μη-αβρααμικές θρησκείες σώζεται, επειδή θα πρέπει να μη συμπεριλαμβάνονται στον ορισμό και οι μεγάλες (απω)ανατολικές θρησκείες.




Όπως βλέπεις, εδώ συμπεριλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον μία από τις δύο μεγάλες μονοθεϊστικές θρησκείες, άρα...; 


("Examples of ethnic groups defined by ancestral religions are the_ Jews,_ the Druze of the Levant, the Copts of Egypt, the Yazidi of northern Iraq, the Zoroastrians of Iran and India, and the Serer of Senegal, the Gambia and Mauritania[1]. The Sikhs in India, with the state of Haryana created in 1966 so Sikhs could be a majority in their own state of Punjab."


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Μα, ναι. Και πιο κάτω έχει στο βικιάρθρο και παραδείγματα με χριστιανούς και μουσουλμάνους, και άλλους. Όπως επεσήμανα και στον Νίκελ, πιο πάνω, αυτός είναι ο ορισμός του εθνοτικοθρησκευτικός που έχουμε ήδη.

Στη βίκη όμως, θα βρεις εδώ τον όρο ethnoreligionist ως συνώνυμο ή επεξηγηματικό του όρου παγανιστής. Δεν ξέρω αν η εκεί αναφορά στην Μπριτάνικα σημαίνει ότι τον όρο τον χρησιμοποιεί η εγκυκλοπαίδεια, πάντως προφανώς υπάρχει τρικυμία στον ορισμό (επειδή,όπως έδειξες, στις ethnoreligious περιλαμβάνει και μη παγανιστικές θρησκείες):

Paganism has been previously defined broadly, to encompass many or most of the faith traditions outside the Abrahamic religions.
The term has also been used more narrowly, however, to refer only to religions outside the very large group of so-called Axial Age faiths that encompass both the Abrahamic religions and the chief Indian religions. Under this narrower definition, which differs from that historically used by many (though by no means all) Christians and other Westerners, contemporary Paganism is a smaller and more marginal numerical phenomenon. According to Encyclopædia Britannica estimates (as of 2005), adherents of Chinese folk religion account for some 6.3% of world population, and adherents of tribal religions ("ethnoreligionists") for another 4.0%. The number of adherents of neopaganism is insignificant in comparison, amounting to 0.02% of world population at the most, or some 0.4% of the "ethnoreligious" population.​


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

Φοβάμαι πως, εντέλει, ισχύει απλώς αυτό που είπε ο Κόμης --ότι δεν είναι παρά ένας ακόμα politically correct όρος που πετάει τη μπάλα στην εξέδρα.

Κι εμείς τσιμπήσαμε για μια ακόμα φορά και τρέξαμε να την κατεβάσουμε. Καταραμένες γλωσσικές προκλήσεις  :devil:


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Πάντως, αν δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξουμε όρο μιας χρήσης, μπορεί να γίνει μια απλή απόδοση (π.χ. *οπαδοί / πιστοί τοπικών θρησκειών*) που θα την καταλάβουν όλοι. Αν δεν θέλουμε να νεολογίσουμε, μπορεί να καταφύγουμε στο σπάνιο _εθνοτικοθρησκευτικός_ προσθέτοντας το _ομάδες_ ή _πληθυσμοί_ ή στο λιγότερο ακριβές (αλλά διαδεδομένο) _*εθνοθρησκευτικές ομάδες / εθνοθρησκευτικοί πληθυσμοί*_.

*εθνοθρησκευτικές ομάδες*


----------



## Count Baltar (May 4, 2012)

Όσο ο νους μου επεξεργάζεται τα παραπάνω, να σημειώσω ξανά ότι στο συγκείμενο που πέτυχα τον όρο, αναφέρεται ακριβώς σε αυτό που έδωσα εγώ. Έξω μεγάλες μονοθεϊστικές θρησκείες, έξω μεγάλες ανατολίτικες θρησκείες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Να δούμε τότε και τα εθνοπαγανιστής, εθνοτικοπαγανιστής;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να δούμε τότε και τα εθνοπαγανιστής, εθνοτικοπαγανιστής;



Μόλις το είδα μου φάνηκε λουκουμάκι. Όμως μετά σκέφτηκα: έτσι, όμως, δεν πάει περίπατο η πολιτική ορθότητα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Υπάρχει πιο πολίτικαλι κορέκτ όρος στα ελληνικά από το _παγανιστής_ για τους ειδωλολάτρες/εθνικούς κλπ; (Δεν είναι ρητορική ερώτηση, με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα.) Αν έχεις στο κείμενό σου τίπουτις neopaganists πώς θα τους πεις, δηλαδή;


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η πολιτική ορθότητα συνθλίβεται, κυρίως όμως η ακρίβεια — αν μάλιστα σκεφτούμε ότι μπορεί να δούμε τον όρο να χρησιμοποιείται για τους Εβραίους, τους Δρούζους ή τους Κόπτες. Για την ορολογική προσέγγιση, τα προβλήματα είναι δύο: ποια λέξη θα είναι το ουσιαστικό για τους πιστούς της θρησκείας (το _religionists_) και κατά πόσο για το _ethno_ θα επιλέξουμε το ακριβέστερο νεωτερικό _εθνοτικο-_ ή το διαδεδομένο _εθνο_-. Δεν μπαίνει θέμα να γίνει _παγανισμός_ η _θρησκεία_.


----------



## bernardina (May 5, 2012)

Ψιχουλάκια για σκέψη...

Επειδή το -_εθνο_ μού φαίνεται υπερβολικό ως χαρακτηρισμός ενός σχετικά περιορισμένου, όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, φαινομένου (μιλάμε για υποσύνολα πληθυσμών, όχι ολόκληρα έθνη, που ασκούν την ίδια θρησκευτική λατρεία) κάτι σαν _τοπο_- θα μου φαινόταν πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα για πρώτο συνθετικό. 
Αυτό ως προς το περιεχόμενο της λέξης. Ως προς τον τύπο, παρουσιάζει βέβαια τις ίδιες δυσκολίες με το -_εθνο_, γιατί το ζόρι είναι να κολλήσεις μια εύληπτη και εύηχη κατάληξη που θα εκφράζει κάποιας μορφής θρησκευτική πίστη.
Ας πούμε μια λέξη στο πνεύμα του _τοπολατρευτικός_ μπορεί τυπικά να είναι πιο κοντά σ' αυτό που ψάχνουμε, αλλά παραμένει ασαφής ως προς το περιεχόμενο και είναι αδύνατον να παράξει ουσιαστικό (το τοπολατρευτής/ές είναι απαράδεκτο, φυσικά. Αν και το τοπολατρεία ίσως να λέει κάτι)

Και η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται. :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η πολιτική ορθότητα συνθλίβεται, κυρίως όμως η ακρίβεια — αν μάλιστα σκεφτούμε ότι μπορεί να δούμε τον όρο να χρησιμοποιείται για τους Εβραίους, τους Δρούζους ή τους Κόπτες. Για την ορολογική προσέγγιση, τα προβλήματα είναι δύο: ποια λέξη θα είναι το ουσιαστικό για τους πιστούς της θρησκείας (το _religionists_) και κατά πόσο για το _ethno_ θα επιλέξουμε το ακριβέστερο νεωτερικό _εθνοτικο-_ ή το διαδεδομένο _εθνο_-. Δεν μπαίνει θέμα να γίνει _παγανισμός_ η _θρησκεία_.


Αυτά ακριβώς, τα μπλεδισμένα, είναι που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα· αλλιώς, μια χαρά θα ήμασταν και είμαστε με τα εθνοτικοθρησκευτικά. Αν πρόκειται ο όρος να χρησιμοποιηθεί όπως λες, και για τοπικές εκδοχές μεγάλων θρησκειών, φυσικά και ο παγανισμός δεν παίζει. Το θέμα είναι όμως στον αρχικό ορισμό που μας έφερε ο Κόμης:



Count Baltar said:


> Πρόκειται για αυτό:
> a collective term for adherents of faiths that are usually specifically confined to a particular ethnic group rather than being open or universal. It encompasses (but is not limited to) animists, ancestor-worshippers, polytheists, spirit-worshippers, shamanists, folk religionists, pantheists, cargo cults, tribal messianic movements and other such expressions of religious belief.



Εγώ ως _such expressions of religious belief_ καταλαβαίνω _μπλα μπλα παραδείγματα παγανιστικών θρησκειών και τις όμοιες_· συμφωνώ όμως ότι τα _is not limited to_ μαζί με το _tribal messianic movements_ μπορεί να χωρέσει (πολύ πλατιά και ευάερα, όμως) ισραηλίτες, χριστιανούς και μωαμεθανούς μαζί.

Το εθνο- ή εθνοτικο- λύνεται μετά.

Μετά την παρατήρηση της Μπέρνι, αναρωτιέμαι όμως μήπως το _τοπικοθρησκευτικός_ θα μπορούσε να δώσει ικανοποιητική λύση.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

@bernardina: Τα ~_λάτρης_, ~_λατρεία_ απορρίπτονται για έναν άλλο κύριο λόγο: ότι το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι συνήθως αντικείμενο τού _λατρεύω_, π.χ. _προγονολάτρης_. Έτσι ο _εθνολάτρης_ και ο _τοπολάτρης_ λατρεύουν το έθνος και τον τόπο τους αντίστοιχα.


----------



## bernardina (May 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> @bernardina: Τα ~_λάτρης_, ~_λατρεία_ απορρίπτονται για έναν άλλο κύριο λόγο: ότι το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι συνήθως αντικείμενο τού _λατρεύω_, π.χ. _προγονολάτρης_. Έτσι ο _εθνολάτρης_ και ο _τοπολάτρης_ λατρεύουν το έθνος και τον τόπο τους αντίστοιχα.



συμφωνώ


----------



## cougr (May 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> [....] ποια λέξη θα είναι το ουσιαστικό για τους πιστούς της θρησκείας (το _religionists_).....[/I].



Καλημέρα. Δεν κατέχω και πολλά για δαύτα αλλά οι _religionists_ δεν είναι οι _θρησκευτιστές_;


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

cougr said:


> Δεν κατέχω και πολλά για δαύτα αλλά οι _religionists_ δεν είναι οι _θρησκευτιστές_;


...τους οποίους έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7609-religionism

Όπως φαίνεται, στην περίπτωση των _ethnoreligionists_ έχουμε ένα ουσιαστικό που παράγεται από το _ethnic religions_ (με επίθετο _ethnoreligious_), οπότε δεν μεταφέρει την αρνητική διάσταση τού _-ism / -ist_ που έχει το σκέτο _religionism / -ist_.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2012)

bump!

γκουχ, γκουχ, καταλήξαμε τελικά κάπου;


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2012)

Εγώ έχω μείνει στο #21.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2012)

Κι εγώ με τα λουκουμάκια (αλλά δεν θα περιμένατε τίποτε άλλο από μένα)...


----------

